# Siemens Logo Zähler



## minerl (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo!!!

Habe da mal eine Frage!

Möchte heuer einen kleinen Hühnerstall bauen und mit der Logo ein automatisches Tor dazu!

Mein Problem: dachte mir ich mache zwei Lichtschranken! Einen vor dem Tor und einen hinter dem Tor!

Wollte es so Programmieren, dass sobald z.B. wenn alle 6 Hühner im Stall sind das Tor zufährt!

Kam aber mit der Programmierung nicht soganz zu Recht! Weil es ja auch sein kann dass ein Huhn wieder hinausgeht und dann müsste herunter gezählt werden!!

ich weiß es klingt blöd aber ich habe schon alle komponemten beisammen!!

kannn mir bitte jemand helfen??


----------



## ebt'ler (27 Januar 2011)

Lichtschranken sind immer problematisch, da nicht erkannt werden kann wenn zwei "Objekte" gleichzeitig durchgehen. Was in deinen Fall durchaus passieren kann. 

Aber ist es möglich die Lichtschranken räumlich so anzuordnen, das ein Huhn beim durchgehen beide gleichzeitig betätigt. 
Also im abstand von ca. 10cm?

Dann wäre es einfach zu sagen 

LS1 = 1 UND LS2 positive Flanke ->  hineinlaufen
LS1 = 1 UND LS2 negative Flanke -> herauslaufen


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Januar 2011)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Dann wäre es einfach zu sagen
> 
> LS1 = 1 UND LS2 positive Flanke ->  hineinlaufen
> LS1 = 1 UND LS2 negative Flanke -> herauslaufen



.....das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wie soll das gehen? Ich hätte die Lichtschranke in etwas Abstand gebracht und gesagt LS1 vor LS2 --> Huhn rein und LS2 vor LS1 --> Huhn raus. 

Frank


----------



## minerl (27 Januar 2011)

also mir gefällt die zweite version auch besser!

nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das programmieren soll!!!


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Januar 2011)

...hast Du denn überhaupt schon was programiert?

Frank


----------



## minerl (27 Januar 2011)

ja habe ich schon bin kein kompletter anfänger aber auch kein profi!

habe es schon programmiert nur mit zeiten und das gefället mir nicht so wirklich!!

da es ja sein kann, dass z.b. 2 Hühner hintereinander hinein gehen und dann würde es nicht funktionieren! 

ich programmiere aber zur sicherheit sowieso eine zeit z.b. 23:00 wo das tor nachher zufährt!

normalerweise sind bei dämmerung alle hühner drin(die nicht drin ist holt dann halt der fuchs)

darum mache ich sowieseo einen dämmerungsschalter!!


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Januar 2011)

......... lass sehen was Du bisher gemacht hast, dann kann man ja "weiterstricken"

Frank


----------



## ebt'ler (27 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> .....das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wie soll das gehen? Ich hätte die Lichtschranke in etwas Abstand gebracht und gesagt LS1 vor LS2 --> Huhn rein und LS2 vor LS1 --> Huhn raus.
> 
> Frank



Dann brauchst du aber eine Art "Todzeit", sonst ist es sehr Feheranfällig. 
Bsp. Das Objekt kommt und aktivert LS1 und läuft zurück. Wenn dann das nächste Objekt aus der anderen Richtung kommt ist LS1 noch erfasst und LS2 kommt dazu. Somit ist in die falsche Richtung gezählt wurden und noch dazu wieder LS1 erfasst. 

Umso weiter die Lichtschranken auseinander sind, umso eher kann es zu solchen Fällen kommen.


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Januar 2011)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber eine Art "Todzeit", sonst ist es sehr Feheranfällig.



....jo, so ist es. 

Frank


----------



## riesermauf (27 Januar 2011)

Bei Siemens gibt es ein gutes Logo Forum mit einer Beispielsammlung.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/Conferences.aspx?Language=de


----------



## ebt'ler (27 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ....jo, so ist es.
> 
> Frank



Die Zeit entsprechend anzupassen ist nicht immer so einfach. Es ist ja nich vorgegeben wie lange sich ein objekt in bzw. zwischen den Lichtschranken befindet ehe es doch umkehrt oder weitergeht. ;-)


----------



## minerl (27 Januar 2011)

So habe ich es bisher gemacht!!


----------



## Paule (27 Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch ebt'ler's ersten Vorschlag empfehlen.
Es kann ja auch sein, dass sich das Huhn beim betreten der ersten LS sich anders überlegt und wieder zurück geht.
Und mit seiner Variante kann das erkannt werden.

Eine kostspielige Variante wäre das Hühnerhaus auf eine Waage zu stellen.
Und jeden Abend das Gewicht neu tarieren, wegen Gewichtszunahme.


----------



## minerl (27 Januar 2011)

das mit der waage ist gut!!!!

hätte eventuell auch eine 214er zur verfügung!!!


----------



## Verpolt (27 Januar 2011)

Jedem dieser Eiermaschinen ein Halsband verpassen und das Prinzip der Katzenklappen nachbauen.


----------



## minerl (27 Januar 2011)

todsicher kann man das eh nicht machen aber es wäre ja eine kleine spielerei!!!


danke für eure antworten muss leider gehen!!!


----------



## mariob (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
betriebssicher funktioniert das nur mit einer Schleuse / Tor, alles andere kann man bei solch geometrisch undefinierten Dingen vergessen.
Alternativ Kontakte auf die Stange, wenn 6 voll sind ist es gut... Und dann gab es noch den ganz alten: Wenn noch einer reingeht, ist keiner mehr drin. Logisch oder*ROFL*?

Gruß
Mario


----------

